# Hot water bottle



## mjvw (Nov 23, 2019)

Used to have one when i was young............but was looking for something for use in the camper to make things a bit more cosy during these winter nights when away, so went retro and bought a couple of hot water bottles one with furry cover for the better half and a knitted jacket cover on mine just love them they just take the edge off.


----------



## REC (Nov 23, 2019)

We use hot water bottles all the time! Great if you have bad back/ hips/ knees....and warm the bed. Much underrated in my opinion. Also leave them in the bed till getting washed in the morning and the water is usually hot enough for a decent sluice down, without putting the kettle on!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2019)

I dreamt I was eating a large wine gum only to wake and find the water bottle had vanished.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 23, 2019)

We are hot water bottle fans. If you get the furry ones they stay hot for ages. Even the dog had her own one.


----------



## colinm (Nov 23, 2019)

Always pays to be prepared.


----------



## Topmast (Nov 23, 2019)

Unlike the old stone pigs when you kick them out of bed they don’t crack when they hit the floor. Also the old ribbed aluminum ones that burned you as soon as you touched them,certainly brings back memory’s.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 23, 2019)

I use hot water bottles every night I wrap my pjs round one and pop it in my bed so bedtime is warm pjs and a warm bed  I have an old pan that I reboil the same water each night


----------



## Goggles (Nov 23, 2019)

I make one every night and the water goes in the bird bath in the morning


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 25, 2019)

Goggles said:


> I make one every night and the water goes in the bird bath in the morning


You take a bird bath with you in your van?


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 25, 2019)

Last time I used a hot water bottle my mum put it in my bed.
There was no central heating or electric blankets then.
We really are a bunch of softies on here


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

campervanannie said:


> I use hot water bottles every night I wrap my pjs round one and pop it in my bed so bedtime is warm pjs and a warm bed  I have an old pan that I reboil the same water each night


Never wore PJS since i was about 8 years old.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Last time I used a hot water bottle my mum put it in my bed.
> There was no central heating or electric blankets then.
> We really are a bunch of softies on here


I remember gran buying electric blankets in the sixties as we to had no c heating,old folk thought it was bad for you,at least thats what i was told.


----------



## izwozral (Nov 25, 2019)

As a nipper I slept in a bed with a sheet, 2x rough cotton ex army blankets and a candlewick bed spread. The bedroom had a fireplace but that was only ever lit if I was ill and the doctor had to be called to visit. On freezing nights dad used to put his army Greatcoat on top of me.
No hot water bottles, no electric blanket but did have hand-me-down pyjamas.
Now, it's in bed, naked, at least half an hour after Izzy has turned the electric blanket off and in the mornings it's grumbles about me thrashing about and throwing the duvet off. 
As for the central heating thermostat that's up and down more often than Zebedee.


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 25, 2019)

izwozral said:


> As a nipper I slept in a bed with a sheet, 2x rough cotton ex army blankets and a candlewick bed spread. The bedroom had a fireplace but that was only ever lit if I was ill and the doctor had to be called to visit. On freezing nights dad used to put his army Greatcoat on top of me.
> No hot water bottles, no electric blanket but did have hand-me-down pyjamas.
> Now, it's in bed, naked, at least half an hour after Izzy has turned the electric blanket off and in the mornings it's grumbles about me thrashing about and throwing the duvet off.
> As for the central heating thermostat that's up and down more often than Zebedee.


Ah but did you have frost on the inside of your bedroom windows?


----------



## colinm (Nov 25, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> Ah but did you have frost on the inside of your bedroom windows?



Never mind the frost on inside of windows ( I was always fascinated by the patterns) how about when a glass of water left on the bedside cabinet froze!


----------



## izwozral (Nov 25, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> Ah but did you have frost on the inside of your bedroom windows?



Ice sometimes, it didn't help having lino floors!


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Nov 25, 2019)

Glass in the windows. blimey that was posh


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

izwozral said:


> As a nipper I slept in a bed with a sheet, 2x rough cotton ex army blankets and a candlewick bed spread. The bedroom had a fireplace but that was only ever lit if I was ill and the doctor had to be called to visit. On freezing nights dad used to put his army Greatcoat on top of me.
> No hot water bottles, no electric blanket but did have hand-me-down pyjamas.
> Now, it's in bed, naked, at least half an hour after Izzy has turned the electric blanket off and in the mornings it's grumbles about me thrashing about and throwing the duvet off.
> As for the central heating thermostat that's up and down more often than Zebedee.


Set it at 21c and lock it,you can buy anti fiddle ones to stop little fingers,IE wifes.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

I here a monty python coming on here.


----------



## izwozral (Nov 25, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Set it at 21c and lock it,you can buy anti fiddle ones to stop little fingers,IE wifes.



21c, blimey Trev that's like the tropics. 18c is more than enough.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 25, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> I here a monty python coming on here.



..or even pre-Monty Python!


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 25, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Never wore PJS since i was about 8 years old.


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 25, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> Ah but did you have frost on the inside of your bedroom windows?


oh yes certainly did......also had icicles hanging from the inside window in the kitchen......
bedroom was usually warm.....as we had a very large airing cupboard with a big hot water tank in the room.......always ample hot water.......fire was always on the go, which heated the hot water.....yorkist range did a good job...........when it was very cold....mum would put the sheets on the tank to warm them before we got into bed........


----------



## REC (Nov 25, 2019)

Going to sound like an "old git" now, but I said something about jack frost painting on the inside of windows and my grandson had no idea! Showed him pictures, but they just don't get the cold rooms now!  We used to all sit close to the open fire, no fitted carpets, chairs holding the edges of the rug down ( it lifted when windy due to gaps in floorboards). Used to run to the loo and back as quickly as possible (outside loo) as only main room heated.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 25, 2019)

Don’t need a hot water bottle or an electric blanket.
My wife does the job just fine


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

izwozral said:


> 21c, blimey Trev that's like the tropics. 18c is more than enough.


Gov rec temp 21c ,bed room 18c ,hospitals  27c.this is why you are adjusting it all the time which uses more fuel,let it run 24/7 in winter as it uses less fuel where as start stop burns more,bit like a car in traffic compared to a car doing 55 steady.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 25, 2019)

The Truma inet system is very accurate.
I now keep the van hooked up and set the heating to 6C.
Its rarely on and this uses very little power, and it prevents any residual water from freezing. When in the van I find 19C to be fine lowering the temperature to 10C when it’s time for bed.


----------



## ricc (Nov 25, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Gov rec temp 21c ,bed room 18c ,hospitals  27c.this is why you are adjusting it all the time which uses more fuel,let it run 24/7 in winter as it uses less fuel where as start stop burns more,bit like a car in traffic compared to a car doing 55 steady.View attachment 74809


since when was a government recommendation anything to be trusted or taken notice of.....probably asked the oil and gas cos for their recommendation.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 25, 2019)

I remember burning my bare arse on the paraffin heater while getting my clothes on before going to school. We had a paraffin heater in the kitchen and bathroom to stop the pipes freezing.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 25, 2019)

We lived in a tenement in Finieston in Glasgow with a shared toilet between three flats.
If you needed the loo in the middle of the night you had to take some newspaper with you out on to the close and hope that nobody else was there.
If you forgot to take some newspaper you were in real bother.


----------



## colinm (Nov 25, 2019)

I don't recall much about my first house as a child, I know we had a pump shared between 4 houses, or on the road there was a tap with mains water. Toilet was a 'bucket and chuck it' at bottom of garden, and no electric.
At my first school we had 'bucket and chuck it' toilets until the new school opened in 1967..


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> The Truma inet system is very accurate.
> I now keep the van hooked up and set the heating to 6C.
> Its rarely on and this uses very little power, and it prevents any residual water from freezing. When in the van I find 19C to be fine lowering the temperature to 10C when it’s time for bed.


One tuff cookie 10c


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

caledonia said:


> I remember burning my bare arse on the paraffin heater while getting my clothes on before going to school. We had a paraffin heater in the kitchen and bathroom to stop the pipes freezing.


So had we a alladin in baf room.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

BusyLizzy said:


> I love hearing your stories of younger days and how different it is today. (I am not forgetting that some people are still living in cold and damp conditions today ) I can recall no central heating and having a gas fire in one room and a front room that was never used apart from Christmas with an electric bar fire in it.
> I can't really remember pre duvet days at my house though I can remember at grandparents having a sheet then several blankets topped with a quilted cover.
> One of my grandparents had what was essentially an outside toilet but had a corrugated roof on it which made it seem part of the house.
> 
> ...


Most folk in ireland only baf once a week but all over wash each day.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

I started of in Ballymoney until 2/3 3 bed semi all amenities,moved to glengormley glebe rd and same type of house,then at 17 moved where i am now in a bungalow with single glass and parkray background heat 4 rads though my grandad never put much coal on and house was like a polar bears den,when he died me and a mate installed full central heating with all bells and whistles,gran loves it and cursed grandad for not letting us do it years back,no more coal and cleaning for my gran.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 25, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> One tuff cookie 10c



Clydebuilt


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Clydebuilt


When i were young i ate toast with my bare hands,beat that.


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 25, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Most folk in ireland only baf once a week but all over wash each day.


as a younger child......twas a tin bath in front of fire..........or stood in the large square butler type sink....whilst getting jugs of water poured over me.
gosh when you think back.....eh/....young ones today ...dont know their born.........would they ever survive is we had to go back to those days   
i recall mum and dad telling me what their childhood was like........and thought how lucky  we were...running water, elec. gas.  etc,......indoor toilet, bath.........
neighbours were more of an extended family,,,,,,,,the street.more of a community...everyone helped each other....so different today......


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 25, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> When i were young i ate toast with my bare hands,beat that.


topped with sugar instead of jam.......toasted picklets/crumpets held on a ford over the open fire.....


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> topped with sugar instead of jam.......toasted picklets/crumpets held on a ford over the open fire.....


You were lucky,dont know what picklets are mind you,but at week end a treat was salt and shake crisps with the we blue bag of salt in bag,how the world changed when cheese/onion & smoky bacon flavor landed in shops,tato ireland in fifties being the first to do so.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 26, 2019)

Trev. spelling mistake Piklets the old name for Crumpets.

Alf




trevskoda said:


> You were lucky,dont know what picklets are mind you,but at week end a treat was salt and shake crisps with the we blue bag of salt in bag,how the world changed when cheese/onion & smoky bacon flavor landed in shops,tato ireland in fifties being the first to do so.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 26, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> as a younger child......twas a tin bath in front of fire..........or stood in the large square butler type sink....whilst getting jugs of water poured over me.
> gosh when you think back.....eh/....young ones today ...dont know their born.........would they ever survive is we had to go back to those days
> i recall mum and dad telling me what their childhood was like........and thought how lucky  we were...running water, elec. gas.  etc,......indoor toilet, bath.........
> neighbours were more of an extended family,,,,,,,,the street.more of a community...everyone helped each other....so different today......


Pretty much the same for me Trixie. We had a bathroom but I got my daily wash in the sink with a jug used as a shower. The best part was that there was always a warm towel to wrap me up afterwards.........warmed on the fireguard. Hot water bottle was a given and in winter a fire in the bedroom.
My gran had an interesting set up, toilet upstairs and a bath under the window downstairs, covered by a table top with a curtain round. It was plumbed to drain but had to be filled with a bucket cos it didn't have any taps. No fridge, just a pantry at the back of the house with a stone shelf and a mesh fronted cupboard, to keep fresh food in and flies out.
Most importantly we survived and were happy.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 26, 2019)

yorkslass said:


> Pretty much the same for me Trixie. We had a bathroom but I got my daily wash in the sink with a jug used as a shower. The best part was that there was always a warm towel to wrap me up afterwards.........warmed on the fireguard. Hot water bottle was a given and in winter a fire in the bedroom.
> My gran had an interesting set up, toilet upstairs and a bath under the window downstairs, covered by a table top with a curtain round. It was plumbed to drain but had to be filled with a bucket cos it didn't have any taps. No fridge, just a pantry at the back of the house with a stone shelf and a mesh fronted cupboard, to keep fresh food in and flies out.
> Most importantly we survived and were happy.



That summed up our Friday night wash in the sink, no showers then.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2019)

Alf said:


> Trev. spelling mistake Piklets the old name for Crumpets.
> 
> Alf


Never heard of crumpets either.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 26, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Never heard of crumpets either.



bet you like a bit though Trev, crumpet that is


----------



## caledonia (Nov 26, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Never heard of crumpets either.


They look like the underside of your Skoda!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2019)

caledonia said:


> They look like the underside of your Skoda!


Theres me thinking they were lady trumpet players.


----------



## andromeda (Nov 27, 2019)

Warm house at 18c with the new boiler fitted 2 weeks ago. Really cosy at 20.
Hot water bottle enthusiasts get yourself some of the small ones; they fit beautifully in pockets or at your back when sitting round the campfire with that wind at your back


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 27, 2019)

Always use a hot water bottle when I’m ill in bed.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 27, 2019)

andromeda said:


> Warm house at 18c with the new boiler fitted 2 weeks ago. Really cosy at 20.
> Hot water bottle enthusiasts get yourself some of the small ones; they fit beautifully in pockets or at your back when sitting round the campfire with that wind at your back


Have you all the controls fitted correctly,ie stat in living room and one on water tank,you should have either a 3 port valve or two singles plus a wall programmer,i find the centurus c27 to be the easyest one to use.
Most now fit condenser boilers but in fact they are only 8% more eff and you will never get the price back as they have a short life span unless you buy a bosch woster at over 2 grand,and even it would have to last 25 years,el cheapos only last about 7 years at best.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## trevskoda (Nov 27, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Always use a hot water bottle when I’m ill in bed.


Electric blankets


phillybarbour said:


> Always use a hot water bottle when I’m ill in bed.


Electric blankets won't kill if you wet the bet.


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 27, 2019)

Biggarmac said:


> View attachment 74825


MAGICAL...EH////


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 27, 2019)

What a soft lot you all are! I still have an old stone house that has no central heating fitted just a gas fire in living room.

once had a house with central heating (well more than once) but it was always too warm for me.

saying that I do have heating in the van that I will put on if I get cold (no gas fire) but would never dream of leaving it on overnight, I would roast


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes, We do not use as we only use the vehicle in the summer.
However ..We may think they are good in April and September.
The various ideas on water saving/re-using are good.
I am warming to the concept !


----------



## mjvw (Nov 27, 2019)

16 year old rented a bed sit as i had job through a  "government scheme" seem to recall the sum of £18 pound as the wage, bedsit cost £8.00 a week so i was minted, one coin operated gas fire heated a large victorian  room used to go to bed with hat, gloves and a big 80's rugby shirt on along with my my now wife, yes we had ice on the inside of the windows and on the bed covers, and one year the landlord removed the sash window to repair in november and put in an ill fitting replacement....putting the original back in in february.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 27, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> What a soft lot you all are! I still have an old stone house that has no central heating fitted just a gas fire in living room.
> 
> once had a house with central heating (well more than once) but it was always too warm for me.
> 
> saying that I do have heating in the van that I will put on if I get cold (no gas fire) but would never dream of leaving it on overnight, I would roast


If you heating in any house was getting to warm then it was not installed correctly, 95% of homes have poor fitting of heating which is down to folk/di--heads with certificates,closed sys added these days but this is how its done.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 28, 2019)

What if you have more than 4 radiators ?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> What if you have more than 4 radiators ?


12 in my cave.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 28, 2019)

I don’t have any Trev, it isn’t fitted wrong it is non existent


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> 12 in my cave.


You should have posted the image 3 times then !!!!


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 28, 2019)

interesting.........notice all rad valves are on left hand side....joined to red colour......presumably hot water entering radiator,,,,,,,,   blue line on right hand side of radiator,,,,,,presumably water exiting rad.

my radiators have temp. valve on right hand side...apart from bathroom ..which is on left hand side........?????
when CH was installed about 10 yrs ago ,,,,,,this bathroom rad was an OPEN radiator...which the installer told me
always came on when CH was on so therefore did not have the radiator temp valve...i think he refered to it as an open radiator......
i then asked him to change it so that the kitchen radiator was the open radiator and the bathroom radiator could be controlled..........this he did.....
never used CH until a few times last winter....and a few times this winter
am now confused as to why this one radiator has valve on opposite side to the others........and what difference it makes....?????????
any HELPFUL ANSWERS APPRECIATED


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 28, 2019)

None, Thermostatic valve can be fitted either side, the most convenient to have access to. Open radiators are usually used on solid fuel systems to save the excessive boiling and banging you get in the hot water cylinder  with the heating turned off and a big fire heating the hot water.



QUOTE="trixie88, post: 1036182, member: 50248"]
interesting.........notice all rad valves are on left hand side....joined to red colour......presumably hot water entering radiator,,,,,,,,   blue line on right hand side of radiator,,,,,,presumably water exiting rad.

my radiators have temp. valve on right hand side...apart from bathroom ..which is on left hand side........?????
when CH was installed about 10 yrs ago ,,,,,,this bathroom rad was an OPEN radiator...which the installer told me
always came on when CH was on so therefore did not have the radiator temp valve...i think he refered to it as an open radiator......
i then asked him to change it so that the kitchen radiator was the open radiator and the bathroom radiator could be controlled..........this he did.....
never used CH until a few times last winter....and a few times this winter
am now confused as to why this one radiator has valve on opposite side to the others........and what difference it makes....?????????
any HELPFUL ANSWERS APPRECIATED
[/QUOTE]


----------



## colinm (Nov 28, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> interesting.........notice all rad valves are on left hand side....joined to red colour......presumably hot water entering radiator,,,,,,,,   blue line on right hand side of radiator,,,,,,presumably water exiting rad.
> 
> my radiators have temp. valve on right hand side...apart from bathroom ..which is on left hand side........?????
> when CH was installed about 10 yrs ago ,,,,,,this bathroom rad was an OPEN radiator...which the installer told me
> ...


Couple of things to note.
If you have a room stat, this is the room that would have no TRV's.
If you have no room stat, then the open rad is usually the bathroom, I've never given it a lot of thought, but it might be because this is often the smallest room with the smallest rad, plus it doesn't matter too much if it get too hot.
Early TRV's where often one way only and had to be fitted on inlet, later TRV's are mostly two way and can be mounted either end.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> interesting.........notice all rad valves are on left hand side....joined to red colour......presumably hot water entering radiator,,,,,,,,   blue line on right hand side of radiator,,,,,,presumably water exiting rad.
> 
> my radiators have temp. valve on right hand side...apart from bathroom ..which is on left hand side........?????
> when CH was installed about 10 yrs ago ,,,,,,this bathroom rad was an OPEN radiator...which the installer told me
> ...


No mater what plumbers tell you there should be no trv on any down stairs rads but only on up stairs ones,all rads except the bathroom should be piped from motor valve,the bathroom rad should if you like be on input from pump from top of boiler to motor valves,this lets you have a hot rad in the b/room if a calling signal is from either rads or hot tank,handy egh,we trick i do,you can turn it of in summer if you wish.
All hot ends are normal on left of rads but in truth it dont mater one bit,all mine have the blankers fitted at both ends,we tip ,the outlet end should be turned down to about 1/4 to 1/2 turn open to ballance the rads and reduce flow which in turn lets the rads give out the heat before sending water back to boiler,no point sending back hot water,there shoud be a drop across rads from hot end .


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

colinmd said:


> Couple of things to note.
> If you have a room stat, this is the room that would have no TRV's.
> If you have no room stat, then the open rad is usually the bathroom, I've never given it a lot of thought, but it might be because this is often the smallest room with the smallest rad, plus it doesn't matter too much if it get too hot.
> Early TRV's where often one way only and had to be fitted on inlet, later TRV's are mostly two way and can be mounted either end.


None of down stairs should have trv valves,they will strangle the heating and take the bottom of house longer to knock room stat of,the boiler will still be burning oil,what a waste.
One other thing i find is di--head plumbers fitt the room stat in halls,this is a load of ba--s,its called a room stat for a reason,and it should be in the living room,a tip if a house close all bedrom doors to stop heat down stairs going up,remember heat rises,bungalows are the best to heat as all on one level and use less fuel.


----------



## ricc (Nov 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> None of down stairs should have trv valves,they will strangle the heating and take the bottom of house longer to knock room stat of,the boiler will still be burning oil,what a waste.
> One other thing i find is di--head plumbers fitt the room stat in halls,this is a load of ba--s,its called a room stat for a reason,and it should be in the living room,a tip if a house close all bedrom doors to stop heat down stairs going up,remember heat rises,bungalows are the best to heat as all on one level and use less fuel.


dwellings loose their heat through walls floor and roof,  compared to a similar size house a bunbalow has twice the area of roof and floor to loose heat through , bungalow must therefore need more heating than a similar sized and constructed house.  thats before you  add in the effect of heat rising from ground floor to those above


----------



## Snapster (Nov 28, 2019)

I bought an old Victorian cottage in the mid 80’s ( two up, two down) No central heating, just an open fire in the back room, no bath and an outside toilet. 
I remember having flu while I lived there. Middle of winter and many many trips to the toilet, clutching a hot water bottle for warmth.
But I was ‘appy.............


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

ricc said:


> dwellings loose their heat through walls floor and roof,  compared to a similar size house a bunbalow has twice the area of roof and floor to loose heat through , bungalow must therefore need more heating than a similar sized and constructed house.  thats before you  add in the effect of heat rising from ground floor to those above


Do they not insulate on mainland,all walls/cav here and under floor boards must be done,plus loft and under roof tiles.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

Snapster said:


> I bought an old Victorian cottage in the mid 80’s ( two up, two down) No central heating, just an open fire in the back room, no bath and an outside toilet.
> I remember having flu while I lived there. Middle of winter and many many trips to the toilet, clutching a hot water bottle for warmth.
> But I was ‘appy.............


Martyr to punishment you is,soon to be a leg end of you own lunch time.


----------



## harrow (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife tells me when to put the heating on


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 28, 2019)

thank you for your replies to my post.


Alf said:


> None, Thermostatic valve can be fitted either side, the most convenient to have access to. Open radiators are usually used on solid fuel systems to save the excessive boiling and banging you get in the hot water cylinder  with the heating turned off and a big fire hea
> thanks for reply alf...........i have a gas combie boiler....so no hot water tank. .
> 
> so if valves can be fitted either side of rad.....with no problems ..are you saying that.....going by trevs diagram...ie   red pipes and blue pipes....you can have valves conecting to blue pipes on some rads in the house and some fitted to red pipes and it wouldnt make any difference.


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 28, 2019)

colinmd said:


> Couple of things to note.
> If you have a room stat, this is the room that would have no TRV's.
> If you have no room stat, then the open rad is usually the bathroom, I've never given it a lot of thought, but it might be because this is often the smallest room with the smallest rad, plus it doesn't matter too much if it get too hot.
> Early TRV's where often one way only and had to be fitted on inlet, later TRV's are mostly two way and can be mounted either end.


thanks colinmd........do not have a thermostat in room......only valves on radiators which have numbers 1 to 5......and some sort of a dial on boiler   which goes from a thin line to a thicker line???????
if tvrs can be fitted at either end......as question to alf above......surely they would all have to be fitted to correspond with the red pipes...as in trevs diagram..which controls the temp of water entering radiator........im trying to my head around all this.....lol             oh no...this post has automatically duplicated....can someone sort it please...thanks


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 28, 2019)

colinmd said:


> Couple of things to note.
> If you have a room stat, this is the room that would have no TRV's.
> If you have no room stat, then the open rad is usually the bathroom, I've never given it a lot of thought, but it might be because this is often the smallest room with the smallest rad, plus it doesn't matter too much if it get too hot.
> Early TRV's where often one way only and had to be fitted on inlet, later TRV's are mostly two way and can be mounted either end.


thanks colinmd........do not have a thermostat in room......only valves on radiators which have numbers 1 to 5......and some sort of a dial on boiler   which goes from a thin line to a thicker line???????
if tvrs can be fitted at either end......as question to alf above......surely they would all have to be fitted to correspond with the red pipes...as in trevs diagram..which controls the temp of water entering radiator........im trying to my head around all this.....lol


----------



## colinm (Nov 28, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> thanks colinmd........do not have a thermostat in room......only valves on radiators which have numbers 1 to 5......and some sort of a dial on boiler   which goes from a thin line to a thicker line???????
> if tvrs can be fitted at either end......as question to alf above......surely they would all have to be fitted to correspond with the red pipes...as in trevs diagram..which controls the temp of water entering radiator........im trying to my head around all this.....lol


The TVR's react to the temperature in the room, when they shut they stop the water flowing through the radiator, the hot water won't go in if it can't get out.
p.s. the dial on the boiler controls the temperature of the water flowing through the boiler, set high and the house will heat up quicker, but the uncontrolled rad will always be very hot, set low and house will be slower to heat up and the uncontrolled rad won't be overheating as much.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> thanks colinmd........do not have a thermostat in room......only valves on radiators which have numbers 1 to 5......and some sort of a dial on boiler   which goes from a thin line to a thicker line???????
> if tvrs can be fitted at either end......as question to alf above......surely they would all have to be fitted to correspond with the red pipes...as in trevs diagram..which controls the temp of water entering radiator........im trying to my head around all this.....lol


If you dont have a room stat and there will be no motor/zone valves the boiler will just keep cycling,the stat on the boiler is just that,there will be two,one you see and a second hidden one in side,these are safety stats on not to be confused with house temp stats,ask you self this how on earth would you boiler over run stat know what temp your living room was at,fact is you have been short changed by whoever put the heating in,and from 2007 it is manditory to bring your sys up to scratch saving you money and apart from the home being comfy to boot,the boiler safe temp stat should be about 70/75c which will pump water at about 65c round pipes,any lower and you risk creosote build up in exhaust flue.
This is for oil heating and not gas.


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> None of down stairs should have trv valves,they will strangle the heating and take the bottom of house longer to knock room stat of,the boiler will still be burning oil,what a waste.
> One other thing i find is di--head plumbers fitt the room stat in halls,this is a load of ba--s,its called a room stat for a reason,and it should be in the living room,a tip if a house close all bedrom doors to stop heat down stairs going up,remember heat rises,bungalows are the best to heat as all on one level and use less fuel.


thanks for your reply trev.........athough central heating...gas combie boiler was installed 10 yrs ago....i have only had it on
a few times...........as i had a gas hall heater at bottom of stairs...which in winter stayed on 24/7......and kept the hall and upstairs ...aired....dont like bedrooms too warm......last year wall heater went kerput.......so  CH was used when it got mighty cold outside..............however...only had rads on downstairs......and opened the bedroom door which were being used and also the bathroom door........ie.  heat rises.........
reading your above post.....possibly that was the wrongto do........although the temperature was around 17--18  the boiler was puffing away for ages...then shutting down for about 5 mins..before starting up again......

in the meantime when it gets too cold........I HAVE ME FAITHFUL HOT WATTER BOCKLE WI> ME....lol


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 28, 2019)

ideally you fit them on the flow from the boiler, but modern TVR,s will work fitted to either end it,s better to fit at the end that is better to use. Run the boiler at about 5/8th to 3/4 of the dial TVR’s higher in the main rooms you use any rooms rarely used set at 2 to save the heat for the occupied rooms it,s trial and error for giving advice you will find the best balance for yourself.

Alf



trixie88 said:


> thanks colinmd........do not have a thermostat in room......only valves on radiators which have numbers 1 to 5......and some sort of a dial on boiler   which goes from a thin line to a thicker line???????
> if tvrs can be fitted at either end......as question to alf above......surely they would all have to be fitted to correspond with the red pipes...as in trevs diagram..which controls the temp of water entering radiator........im trying to my head around all this.....lol


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

colinmd said:


> The TVR's react to the temperature in the room, when they shut they stop the water flowing through the radiator, the hot water won't go in if it can't get out.
> p.s. the dial on the boiler controls the temperature of the water flowing through the boiler, set high and the house will heat up quicker, but the uncontrolled rad will always be very hot, set low and house will be slower to heat up and the uncontrolled rad won't be overheating as much.


Yep but the boiler will still cycle wasting oil,best to get the sys fixed correctly ,2 m/vales £80 ,wall stat wired £10 remote£30 to £60,tank stat £10,control box/programmer £45 best one is centurus c27 as easy to set up and understand.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> thanks for your reply trev.........athough central heating...gas combie boiler was installed 10 yrs ago....i have only had it on
> a few times...........as i had a gas hall heater at bottom of stairs...which in winter stayed on 24/7......and kept the hall and upstairs ...aired....dont like bedrooms too warm......last year wall heater went kerput.......so  CH was used when it got mighty cold outside..............however...only had rads on downstairs......and opened the bedroom door which were being used and also the bathroom door........ie.  heat rises.........
> reading your above post.....possibly that was the wrongto do........although the temperature was around 17--18  the boiler was puffing away for ages...then shutting down for about 5 mins..before starting up again......
> 
> in the meantime when it gets too cold........I HAVE ME FAITHFUL HOT WATTER BOCKLE WI> ME....lol


Cobi gas boilers work differant than oil boilers but both do the same thing


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 28, 2019)

colinmd said:


> The TVR's react to the temperature in the room, when they shut they stop the water flowing through the radiator, the hot water won't go in if it can't get out.
> p.s. the dial on the boiler controls the temperature of the water flowing through the boiler, set high and the house will heat up quicker, but the uncontrolled rad will always be very hot, set low and house will be slower to heat up and the uncontrolled rad won't be overheating as much.


AH.........think, im getting it a bit now......re  tvr.............
does the dial on the boiler....which has no numbers on it...have to correspond with whatever number i set the tvr to....in which case....how the b......dy   h...ll  can that be achieved...guess work probably....ohhh........so if i turn the dial further up t
THANK GOODNESS FOR ME HOT WATTER BOCKLE.....


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> thanks for your reply trev.........athough central heating...gas combie boiler was installed 10 yrs ago....i have only had it on
> a few times...........as i had a gas hall heater at bottom of stairs...which in winter stayed on 24/7......and kept the hall and upstairs ...aired....dont like bedrooms too warm......last year wall heater went kerput.......so  CH was used when it got mighty cold outside..............however...only had rads on downstairs......and opened the bedroom door which were being used and also the bathroom door........ie.  heat rises.........
> reading your above post.....possibly that was the wrongto do........although the temperature was around 17--18  the boiler was puffing away for ages...then shutting down for about 5 mins..before starting up again......
> 
> in the meantime when it gets too cold........I HAVE ME FAITHFUL HOT WATTER BOCKLE WI> ME....lol


Thats because you have not all rads and rooms working constant,that is why boiler keeps kicking in and out so often,think of a car on m/way at 55mph retuning 40mpg,same car in town doing start stop and crawling at 10/15 mph,fule fig drops to about 25mpg,well its the same with ch in a home,set the stats and let it rip.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> AH.........think, im getting it a bit now......re  tvr.............
> does the dial on the boiler....which has no numbers on it...have to correspond with whatever number i set the tvr to....in which case....how the b......dy   h...ll  can that be achieved...guess work probably....ohhh........so if i turn the dial further up t
> THANK GOODNESS FOR ME HOT WATTER BOCKLE.....


No it should be at 70/75 ,open all room trv full and set wall stat to 21c,if you have a hot tank then its stat to 55c,if on gas there will only be a room stat as water is on demand.


----------



## colinm (Nov 28, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> thanks for your reply trev.........athough central heating...gas combie boiler was installed 10 yrs ago....i have only had it on
> a few times...........as i had a gas hall heater at bottom of stairs...which in winter stayed on 24/7......and kept the hall and upstairs ...aired....dont like bedrooms too warm......last year wall heater went kerput.......so  CH was used when it got mighty cold outside..............however...only had rads on downstairs......and opened the bedroom door which were being used and also the bathroom door........ie.  heat rises.........
> reading your above post.....possibly that was the wrongto do........although the temperature was around 17--18  the boiler was puffing away for ages...then shutting down for about 5 mins..before starting up again......
> 
> in the meantime when it gets too cold........I HAVE ME FAITHFUL HOT WATTER BOCKLE WI> ME....lol



On your system ALL the rads apart from, one should have TRV's fitted, when heating is switched on you will find the pump is constantly running, the heating side of boiler shuts down as the water in system goes over temperature then fires up again as heat is lost from the open rad.
We had the same style of heating in our now tenanted house, it was a common set up 20+ years ago, ours had been fitted by British Gas, couple of years ago I fitted a room stat to living room, removed TRV from there and fitted it to bathroom rad.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

colinmd said:


> On your system ALL the rads apart from, one should have TRV's fitted, when heating is switched on you will find the pump is constantly running, the heating side of boiler shuts down as the water in system goes over temperature then fires up again as heat is lost from the open rad.
> We had the same style of heating in our now tenanted house, it was a common set up 20+ years ago, ours had been fitted by British Gas, couple of years ago I fitted a room stat to living room, removed TRV from there and fitted it to bathroom rad.


No trvs down stairs,pump is wired to boiler burner and should be just on hot top pipe,when room stat says temp 21.5 c it stops both boiler and pump even though the programmer may be set or calling for heat,once temp in l/room drops down to about 20 or 20.5 the burner will fire until room hits 21.5 and shut boiler/pump down again.
This cycle will happen about at coldest days every 20mins,warm days much less.


----------



## colinm (Nov 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Yep but the boiler will still cycle wasting oil,best to get the sys fixed correctly ,2 m/vales £80 ,wall stat wired £10 remote£30 to £60,tank stat £10,control box/programmer £45 best one is centurus c27 as easy to set up and understand.



You don't fit motor valves or tank stats to a combi.


----------



## colinm (Nov 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> No trvs down stairs,pump is wired to boiler burner and should be just on hot top pipe,when room stat says temp 21.5 c it stops both boiler and pump even though the programmer may be set or calling for heat,once temp in l/room drops down to about 20 or 20.5 the burner will fire until room hits 21.5 and shut boiler/pump down again.


Having lived with and without TVR's I can say that ALL rads except the controll (or open rad) should have them.


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> If you dont have a room stat and there will be no motor/zone valves the boiler will just keep cycling,the stat on the boiler is just that,there will be two,one you see and a second hidden one in side,these are safety stats on not to be confused with house temp stats,ask you self this how on earth would you boiler over run stat know what temp your living room was at,fact is you have been short changed by whoever put the heating in,and from 2007 it is manditory to bring your sys up to scratch saving you money and apart from the home being comfy to boot,the boiler safe temp stat should be about 70/75c which will pump water at about 65c round pipes,any lower and you risk creosote build up in exhaust flue.
> This is for oil heating and not gas.


gosh trev...........dont like to be too hot 17/18 degrees is ok for me.............CREOSOTE build up.....woaaah......i dont think i should put ch on again now.............boiler safe temp stat....what is that...;;;gosh i dont want boiler to blow up......ooohhhh


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

colinmd said:


> You don't fit motor valves or tank stats to a combi.


Correct its all inside the unit,oil only for motor valves ,by the way oil is 1.5 p cent more efficent than gas,plus you can work on your oil boiler but never on a gas unit,they have a habbit of going tits up at xmas,happened to a chap i know,£80 for a control board,£350 for chap to fit on xmas eve.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

colinmd said:


> Having lived with and without TVR's I can say that ALL rads except the controll (or open rad) should have them.


Nop.only up stairs in a house,yes most plumbers fit them cause they were tought that way,wall stat tuns heating of and on,all the house will be at same temp.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2019)

WEll im of to bed in a cossy 21c with a thin bed cover,see you all in morning


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> WEll im of to bet in a cossy 21c with a thin bed cover,see you all in morning



a cosy 21c, came in at 30/1 Trev, yer quids in. Maybe even enough to pay your large  leccy Bill.  Gid nite Trev


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> gosh trev...........dont like to be too hot 17/18 degrees is ok for me.............CREOSOTE build up.....woaaah......i dont think i should put ch on again now.............boiler safe temp stat....what is that...;;;gosh i dont want boiler to blow up......ooohhhh


Here is a boiler stat,big dial set to 70/75 for safety,this is to stop the boiler going to hot and boiling water,inside the little black button is the secondary safety cutout factory set to about 85c.
This is not ment to be used as a temp stat for house though many do so as they have have the controls missing,cheap skate plumbers doing the fitting and folk no wiser.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> a cosy 21c, came in at 30/1 Trev, yer quids in. Maybe even enough to pay your large  leccy Bill.  Gid nite Trev


Typo ,im well in then.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 29, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Typo ,im well in then.



Trev, typo is your middle name


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 29, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> WEll im of to bed in a cossy 21c with a thin bed cover,see you all in morning


trev...21c......i would be passing out........would have to open all windows to get some air in...............
my b.room is not heated and im still chucking duvet off every so often during the night.......


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> trev...21c......i would be passing out........would have to open all windows to get some air in...............
> my b.room is not heated and im still chucking duvet off every so often during the night.......


Hot woman. bedrooms 18c


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 29, 2019)

Alf said:


> ideally you fit them on the flow from the boiler, but modern TVR,s will work fitted to either end it,s better to fit at the end that is better to use. Run the boiler at about 5/8th to 3/4 of the dial TVR’s higher in the main rooms you use any rooms rarely used set at 2 to save the heat for the occupied rooms it,s trial and error for giving advice you will find the best balance for yourself.
> 
> Alf


thsnks alf, i will give this a try........dial on boiler was set at probaby below half way.........was afraid to turn it as i wasnt sure of how it all worked and didnt want to upset the balance of everything.    although when i do use CH the radators heat up nicely.........apart fro the bathroom...which probably wants bleeding buts thats no problem.............
its just that the boiler doesnt want to shut off too often.............hence meter is just wizzing around..... 
we are expecting a cold cold cold spell this weekend....so a good time to try it out as i will put CH on then and see what happens......


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 29, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Here is a boiler stat,big dial set to 70/75 for safety,this is to stop the boiler going to hot and boiling water,inside the little black button is the secondary safety cutout factory set to about 85c.
> This is not ment to be used as a temp stat for house though many do so as they have have the controls missing,cheap skate plumbers doing the fitting and folk no wiser.


hmmmm trying to get me head around this trev,,,,,,big dial set to 70/75............dont have any big dial on boiler with numbers on it.
black button......85c.    again no black button or numbers.
this is not meant to be temp stat for house.........ah now then,  thats probably goes with what other posts were saying.Hmm


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 29, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Here is a boiler stat,big dial set to 70/75 for safety,this is to stop the boiler going to hot and boiling water,inside the little black button is the secondary safety cutout factory set to about 85c.
> This is not ment to be used as a temp stat for house though many do so as they have have the controls missing,cheap skate plumbers doing the fitting and folk no wiser.


hmmmm trying to get me head around this trev,,,,,,big dial set to 70/75............dont have any big dial on boiler with numbers on it.
black button......85c.    again no black button or numbers.
this is not meant to be temp stat for house.........ah now then,  thats probably goes with what other posts were saying.Hmm
oh i do wish this would automaticaaly post many times......can someone sort it please.  thanks


----------



## colinm (Nov 29, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> thsnks alf, i will give this a try........dial on boiler was set at probaby below half way.........was afraid to turn it as i wasnt sure of how it all worked and didnt want to upset the balance of everything.    although when i do use CH the radators heat up nicely.........apart fro the bathroom...which probably wants bleeding buts thats no problem.............
> its just that the boiler doesnt want to shut off too often.............hence meter is just wizzing around.....
> we are expecting a cold cold cold spell this weekend....so a good time to try it out as i will put CH on then and see what happens......



As you don't have a room stat I would advise that unless the house takes too long to warm up, or doesn't get warm enough, you leave the boiler stat turned low, as turning it up will mean the uncontrolled rad will get hotter than needed.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2019)

colinmd said:


> As you don't have a room stat I would advise that unless the house takes too long to warm up, or doesn't get warm enough, you leave the boiler stat turned low, as turning it up will mean the uncontrolled rad will get hotter than needed.


You can buy a remote stat and have the receiver wire direct to boiler,so with the remote stat set to around 21 it will switch boiler of saving you money,oil or gas.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 29, 2019)

The Kitchen rad that has no TRV can-be controlled roughly by turning the valve on the hot side closed and then opening a quarter turn leave there a few days if you want it warmer try opening a quarter turn per day until satisfied  this may be enough to get your boiler to cycle better if the boiler does not turn off and cycle it may pay to see if the gas board will give you a free MOT.

Alf



trixie88 said:


> hmmmm trying to get me head around this trev,,,,,,big dial set to 70/75............dont have any big dial on boiler with numbers on it.
> black button......85c.    again no black button or numbers.
> this is not meant to be temp stat for house.........ah now then,  thats probably goes with what other posts were saying.Hmm
> oh i do wish this would automaticaaly post many times......can someone sort it please.  thanks


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2019)

You always turn the cold end down to balance all the reads around the home,only a stat will stop boiler cycling


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 30, 2019)

colinmd said:


> As you don't have a room stat I would advise that unless the house takes too long to warm up, or doesn't get warm enough, you leave the boiler stat turned low, as turning it up will mean the uncontrolled rad will get hotter than needed.


thanks colin...........as kitchen is very cold,,,,,2  outside walls and 2 large windows......thta is the coldest room in house.......brrrrrrr........so i dont think it will ever get too hot in there.......when i do use CH its usually switched on for a couple of hours in morning and 2/3//4 hours late afternoon evening..........on days whe it is mighty cold outside.hoe
if boiler stat gets turned higher........leaving rad stats as they are....does that mean more gas higher bills.

Thanks ALF   ...had boiler serviced a few weeks ago...........however...didnt get chance to to ask him questions.........
often thought radiators could be the wrong size for the rooms........willhave to look into that..........

thanks trev.....i shall remember that......balancing rads....have to look into that also...as i havent a clue on how to balance them......very much like the idea of underfloor insulation...........also can never understand why they put hot water pipes under the floorboards ...apart from cosmetic reasons........

thanks gents...all this info is very much appreciated    im beginning to understand it a bit now.


----------



## colinm (Nov 30, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> thanks colin...........as kitchen is very cold,,,,,2  outside walls and 2 large windows......thta is the coldest room in house.......brrrrrrr........so i dont think it will ever get too hot in there.......when i do use CH its usually switched on for a couple of hours in morning and 2/3//4 hours late afternoon evening..........on days whe it is mighty cold outside.hoe
> if boiler stat gets turned higher........leaving rad stats as they are....does that mean more gas higher bills.
> 
> Thanks ALF   ...had boiler serviced a few weeks ago...........however...didnt get chance to to ask him questions.........
> ...


Putting more heat into system as in turning up the boiler stat will use more gas but only because the kitchen rad will be hotter, if you want more heat in that room no problems. Because you have TRVs you shouldn't need to balance rads unless they are way over/under sized for the room.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 30, 2019)

Always best to have rads 10 to 20% over size for a fast warm up which in turn will mean stat will switch boiler down faster again saving money,its all down to science and a good balance,all rads must have the outlet ballenced or the ones furthest away may not get warm because the first rad will loop heat to return line,nearly all homes i have had a look at because of this and sorted,normal is start with a 1/4 turn open working up to get all hot,you can only do this when on first fire so you have to be quick running round the house to get them all correct .
A house i rend had a twiddler whom had me down ever other week because he just could not leave rads alone,so in end i glued lock shields on and covered programmer with a metal box with a lock  then fitted room stats with a locking cover to stop him fu-king around with them,some folk just cannot leave things alone,mother inlaws like that and its always someone elses fault it dont work.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 30, 2019)

If any of the rooms are not used much turn the TRV down to say number 2 this should give more heat out to the others particularly the kitchen one.

Alf






trixie88 said:


> thanks colin...........as kitchen is very cold,,,,,2  outside walls and 2 large windows......thta is the coldest room in house.......brrrrrrr........so i dont think it will ever get too hot in there.......when i do use CH its usually switched on for a couple of hours in morning and 2/3//4 hours late afternoon evening..........on days whe it is mighty cold outside.hoe
> if boiler stat gets turned higher........leaving rad stats as they are....does that mean more gas higher bills.
> 
> Thanks ALF   ...had boiler serviced a few weeks ago...........however...didnt get chance to to ask him questions.........
> ...


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 30, 2019)

Alf said:


> If any of the rooms are not used much turn the TRV down to say number 2 this should give more heat out to the others particularly the kitchen one.
> 
> Alf


It will alf but think of this,heat will be lost when a door is opened and also loss through walls,problem is they are stuck without a stat,but as you say they will have to try short cuts.


----------



## andromeda (Dec 3, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Have you all the controls fitted correctly,ie stat in living room and one on water tank,you should have either a 3 port valve or two singles plus a wall programmer,i find the centurus c27 to be the easyest one to use.
> Most now fit condenser boilers but in fact they are only 8% more eff and you will never get the price back as they have a short life span unless you buy a bosch woster at over 2 grand,and even it would have to last 25 years,el cheapos only last about 7 years at best.


----------



## andromeda (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a very cold house without heating on. I've learnt that in the winter leaving the heating on a low heat at night and during the day and only generally turning up at night whilst sitting around has made the Bill's more stable. I'm finding the new Bosch condenser giving the warmest house I've had for years. The last Bosch lasted 21years but with many problems in the last year


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2019)

andromeda said:


> I have a very cold house without heating on. I've learnt that in the winter leaving the heating on a low heat at night and during the day and only generally turning up at night whilst sitting around has made the Bill's more stable. I'm finding the new Bosch condenser giving the warmest house I've had for years. The last Bosch lasted 21years but with many problems in the last year


If you set the stat to 21 but put a time in you programmer of say start heating at 6am and of at 9pm evening will work,once the house is up to temp and i mean the bricks and morter which will take about 3 days to get ,then the heating will settle down ,i burn about 2200 ltrs a year on average.
Wifes folks were doing as you and tuning heat on for a hr in morning and evening,it used the same out trying to get house up to temp,bit like racing a car for short distance rather than a long cruse ,in the end they got sick with flued on the lungs due to trying skimp and for what,esp when they have the money.


----------



## colinm (Dec 3, 2019)

andromeda said:


> I have a very cold house without heating on. I've learnt that in the winter leaving the heating on a low heat at night and during the day and only generally turning up at night whilst sitting around has made the Bill's more stable. I'm finding the new Bosch condenser giving the warmest house I've had for years. The last Bosch lasted 21years but with many problems in the last year



As I think I might have posted before, it's all about insulation, we have a old 18th C house with poor insulation, that has a multi fuel stove going 24/7 which is 'turned' up in evening, that works well. But also a 4 bed bungalow which is heavily insulated, that has a oil combi boiler which only turns on a couple of times a day, but keeps the place nice and warm and only uses 1000 lire of oil a year. The house we rent out has an old Baxi gas boiler and good insulation, that also is pretty economic now it's been fitted with a room stat.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2019)

Yep i keep telling folk without stats and valves or combi you are running it like a van with the foot locked down,a steady cruse works better,1000 ltrs is brill ,i live in the second coldest place in ireland thats why even with insulation i burn 2000 a year,my second home in a terrace burns about 1000 ltrs a year.


----------



## colinm (Dec 3, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Yep i keep telling folk without states and valves or combi you are running it like a van with the foot locked down,a steady cruse works better,1000 ltrs is brill ,i live in the second coldest place in ireland thats why even with insulation i burn 2000 a year,my second home in a terrace burns about 1000 ltrs a year.



The winter temperatures where I live are around same as in Katesbridge, although we've only ever got down to -16c that I can remember.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2019)

colinmd said:


> The winter temperatures where I live are around same as in Katesbridge, although we've only ever got down to -16c that I can remember.


That was the coldest we recorded here,but the wind tunnel effect between Carnmoney and cave hill is the worst ever,have to be well strapped down here at times.


----------

